# Regretful Mods?



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

Have you ever bought a mod and regretted it? 

So much that you took it back off

or you had to stand back for a few weeks or days or months and let it "grow" on you,

you did not like it immediately when you did it but after a while you liked it more and more....discuss


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

When I bought my Sentra it had those black headlight covering on them (GTS or some brand like that?)... had em on there for a few weeks then took em off. Besides that no, all my mods have been great. Took the time to research them and am fully happy.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Pretty much every mod I did up until about a year and a half ago I've taken off.


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

I wish I had my quiet OEM exhaust manifold and catback back.. expensive mistake..


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

my rims cuz i bought em when i was drunk of ebay and 2 days later i found out and i like alot now but yeah no more internet when im drunk


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

ha...there's nothing like drunken shopping. Funny story K.

My big mistake was not realizing that SE-R b13 rims would not affect the speedometer on an XE. I loved them but stayed away from them because they were "too big." So I bought some 13" GXE rims, fancy new tires, then while the tires were on order I came across the tire calculator that showed the diameter of the XE's 175/70-13 was just about exactly the same as the SE-R's 185/60-14.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

One big one...

The Drift rear bumper from GTP that cost me $350.00 and was nowhere close to fitting on my car.

The best part, they refused to take it back!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *One big one...
> 
> The Drift rear bumper from GTP that cost me $350.00 and was nowhere close to fitting on my car.
> 
> The best part, they refused to take it back! *


They sold you a bumper that didn't fit and wouldn't take it back? Great Customer service... post the link so no one else here buys from them..


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

My biggest regret is spending my money on grad. school instead of a sr20det


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2003)

Yes, you need to evaluate aftermarket items very carefully before purchasing. Most are inferior quality to the original manufacturer's hardware. They may give a slight performance gain, but usually don't last well...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> *They sold you a bumper that didn't fit and wouldn't take it back? Great Customer service... post the link so no one else here buys from them.. *


It was from GTP international / importfan.com

I bought it new through a board member though.....


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

samo said:


> *Pretty much every mod I did up until about a year and a half ago I've taken off. *


Yup...I've had pulley, intake, exhaust, huge monster tach, and heavy-ass wheels, all gone now.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i have 2.... i bought rims the first week i got my car and after i saw the b14 SE-R rims i knew i made a mistake.

i also bought a dumb "NISMO" badge and realized that it was too rice for my taste.... (stupid noob)


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

My 22 pound 15" wheels.


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

Rotating mass sucks


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

My FOUR different exhaust setups .... $1000

damn I waste money.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

maxedout97maxima said:


> *Have you ever bought a mod and regretted it?
> 
> So much that you took it back off*


2.5" catback on 1.6L. very loud and annoying.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

*Re: Re: Regretful Mods?*



HKS20DET said:


> *2.5" catback on 1.6L. very loud and annoying. *


Ouchies... did you have any tork with that big of an exhaust?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

IM ashamed to say it but my GTR emblems and Extreme front bump....all too much for my taste..

I rushed into the bumper and didnt even know wut else was out there...and the GTR-Noobie SUPER mistake--oh and I cant forget my GRRRReat Arospeed coilovers....

Damn I made alot of mistaked B4 I found these forums...


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Regretful Mods?*



sentra94xe said:


> *Ouchies... did you have any tork with that big of an exhaust? *


it had nothing at low end but once it got around 4,500rpm and up it didnt feel bad. but i think i noticed the diff because i lost everything at low end so it seemed good on top end. felt more smooth when i put the old sh!t back on.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ALL of my early wiring. Since then I've picked up newer methods and redone all of my wiring. I got wiring going everywhere in my car. Now my wiring is almost flawless (yet still complicated).

I also hated the way I tried to color my engine bay earlier on. It used to be yellow, now it's red. 

Oh, I regret eerything I've done to my rear 3rd brakelight, hehe. First I tried a custom clear 3rd and then it sarted to turn yellow and looked ghetto. Then I tried painting it and it cracked. So I put the stock one back on, but painted white. Then I scratched it and tried to repaint it. The white paint got onto the teal paint and when I tried wiping it off, it the teal started coming up . The touch-up paint I put on the body never matches and it's too thick. MY REAR LOOKS LIKE SHIT and when I have money, I'm having that 3rd brakelight SHAVED.
BTW, my spoiler has an LED brakelight on it ad the original brakelight is non-functional anyway.

White wheels. They Look DAMN good, but to keep them clean, I would need to spend 30 minutes a day to wipe them down.

painting my interior with spray paint. Sanded, primered x3 coats, painted x3, clear coat x3, end result, uneven, flat, scratching off, but nice color (If it were more metallic). Next time around, I'm sanding MORE, and professionally painting it with a flex agent.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

I regreted my stillen. Rust was bad and burned a hole in it. I also bought my PRI which I took off and dont need. I also went through 2 sets of super whites(useless. cant see in the rain with them.)


----------



## Jay (Apr 29, 2002)

S/T Sway Bars - Pain in the ass to install and its toooo noisey for my taste. I wanted a set of n-techs but they went out of business.

HotShot Header - (sometimes) I love it when my cars in mid-high rpm range (Quiet) but it's just ANNOYINGLY noisey at low rpms.

Apexi N1 exhaust- 4 inch tip and loud (out)

Touring wing- A four door car should not have a wing, period. (out)


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

any NA parts and crappy tires


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

Jay said:


> *S/T Sway Bars - Pain in the ass to install and its toooo noisey for my taste. I wanted a set of n-techs but they went out of business.
> (out) *


Jay what kind of noise do sway bars make? Only on turns?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

I coulda bought something more worthwhile instead of all those bluish white signal bulbs..even if they`re street legal

Im back to stock amber now


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Luckily I found these boards before I really started to mod out my car. I've heavily researched everything I've done to my car so far, and not regretted anything. The one thing that caught my attention though:



> ALL of my early wiring. Since then I've picked up newer methods and redone all of my wiring. I got wiring going everywhere in my car. Now my wiring is almost flawless (yet still complicated).


Wiring used to be sloppy as hell in my car, its still a bit messy under the hood, but inside the car theyre tucked away neatly under trim pieces and in corners under the carpeting. Wiring is by far the hardest thing to do correctly in your car and keep it professional and easy to navigate. I plan on buying a distributor block and having it installed in a cutom welded enclosure for under the hood near the hole in my firewall where all my wiring runs through. That way I only have one heavier gauge wire under the hood running from the battery to the distributor block, and all my little wires for neon, LCD screen power etc running into the distributor block.

The only mod i regret doing if it can really be considered a mod was blue turn signal bulbs, i got too many damn fix it tickets for those things to be worthwhile, im back to stock ambers now too.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

My original set of wheels... looked great, nice wheels, too heavy.... theyre gone and Im starting over.... 
Jay (or anyone), are the HS headers really that obnoxious? im lookin to get a set for my daily driver but I dont want headaches....


----------



## Jay (Apr 29, 2002)

Nature- the bushings from the sway bars get dry up fast and makes squeking noises everytime you turn hard or when you put your car on reverse. I dont recommend anyone buying the front sway bar anyways because it doesn't really help, actually in my opinion it made my car feel worse. The headers are obnoxious to me but only on low rpms. It has a really nice mellow sound in mid-high range. Is there a way to make the header less noisey???


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

the nis-knacks chrome grille... I had this on until last weekend, and it is a nice grille, but I felt like I was trying to be something i wasnt (an infinity) and also didnt go with the hwole blackout theme... lastly it didnt go well with my stock 13" steelies LOL


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

buying a cheap 5" cone colored air filter to replace my torn K&N 9" cone filter because I didn't have the money at the time to buy another K&N. I know it's nothing visible, but it was ugly and it was making me feel worse the more I thought about it. I felt like I just abused my car. I replaced it 3 months later though.  

One thing i'll never regret is pulling off the cat and leaving the exhuast open. It really sounds badass. You could hear it a mile away and the turbo was 10x louder.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *the nis-knacks chrome grille... I had this on until last weekend, and it is a nice grille, but I felt like I was trying to be something i wasnt (an infinity) and also didnt go with the hwole blackout theme... lastly it didnt go well with my stock 13" steelies LOL *


U can customize the grill....spray it black to go with the theme-


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

the theme of 13" stockies nothing really goes with!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

using a muffler not specificied for my ride...so its back to stock muffler with brospeed tips


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *the theme of 13" stockies nothing really goes with! *



ahhhh CMON...U can make a theme for anything!


----------



## B13speed (Mar 26, 2003)

I probably could have bought an intake with all the money I spent on red bulbs and lights. It took a warning and a ticket for me to realize they looked stoopid.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2003)

Jay said:


> *S/T
> 
> Touring wing- A four door car should not have a wing, period. (out) *


You should look at the V8 Supercars in Australia - that is a4 door with a wing! Like it or not you decide. I like it but i wouldn't own the road going version, its like getting a gts and putting gtr kit and stickers on it and thingking its fast!


As for silly mods - only deciding to make a custom front bar in my spare time which is still on the shop floor!


EVL


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

not really a performance mod, but i regrett putting that damn 300 pounds (im not kidding it all ways 300 pounds) of bass equipment in the trunk of my car. ill be taking it all out whenever my lazy ass decieds its time to carry it all up the stairs to my apartment.


----------

